# '68 GTO hood to Cowl Rubber Seal



## dglty (Dec 18, 2009)

I am about to install a rubber hood to cowl seal on my '68 GTO but it doesn't come with directions. It came with the black plastic "T" tabs to hold it in place, but I am not sure of the proper positioning of the seal and where these tabs attach to the seal? Anyone installed one of these before and have a picture of the proper placement? Thanks


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The top part of the "T" tabs get inserted into the holes in the rubber. Then the rubber gets attached to the cowl, there should be holes there. If there is a lip on the top of the rubber, that usually faces forward so the under hood air pressure forces it to seal against the hood.


----------



## dglty (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks for the response. I see the holes in the cowl, but the rubber seal does not have any, so I guess I will have to make them. The seal is a triangle shape with a lip underneath with one open end. So I put the "T's" through the open lip portion and then face the open end of the lip towards the windshield? I can't photos with the proper positioning of these things anywhere.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

dglty said:


> So I put the "T's" through the open lip portion and then face the open end of the lip towards the windshield?


That's exactly right. Measure it so that the seal is centered, side to side, on the cowl then do what you said. 

Bear


----------



## dglty (Dec 18, 2009)

Great thanks everyone. I even found that if you use a hole punch to make the holes in the seal for the tabs it works perfect. Sounds reasonable. I will give it a try.


----------

